# Need info on LS1/ 4L60E swap into a 1964 Impala



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking to do a Corvette LS1/4L60E into my 1964 Chevy Impala,

I figured out the mounting/ wiring/ with the LS1,

now my issue is that i don't have the 4L60E trans so i can't test fit it into the car.

Has anyone done this swap before?

I have heard/ read mixed reviews on the fitment of the 4L60E transmission.

Some have had to hammer out the sheetmetal to make it fit... some have not...

any thoughts? any help is greatly appreciated.


pics are highly appreciated.


~Kris


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

TTT Anyone?


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

ttt!


----------



## SouthernClassics (Dec 3, 2009)

Kris, just joined so i don't know if you are still looking for this answer. i put this setup in my 64, and the problem I had was that the tranny support had to be moved back. i haven't taken any pics of the tranny installed but I could if it would help you out. I did not personally install this but I can get you the number of the guy that did. also, i have a great place for your wiring and reprogram of the computer if you need help with that.

preston


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey Preston, thanks for the reply.

Pictures would be awesome. 
It gives me an idea of what kind of clearance i will get with the firewall vs. transmission,
and how much space i will need to relocate the trans bracket.

What engine brackets did you use?

And if you want to forward that wiring and reprogram info to me it would be great.

as for wiring... since i wanted to re-wire the entire car any way.. i was going to 
pick up a complete LSx wire harness from painless wiring, it covers all the engine parts as well as the interior and lighting parts.... no need to buy multiple harness' for the car.

~Kris


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i hears u need another trans support bar for it to fit?


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes, you do, from what i have seen.... some have just flipped the original trans bracket back since the mount is about 1" back from the original powerglide trans mount... (mixed replies depending where you get your trans from)


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

UPDATE*

So i purchased some use engine brackets from a local here in NYC
so that issue is solved.


has anyone used the painless LS1 harness?

I plan to use Painless wiring harness # 60608 

http://www.painlessperformance.com/webcata...archField=60608

Since i am re-wiring the entire car, i opted for this since it integrates the LS1 harness with the chassis harness. Wiring is not my specialty so where i can avoid mixing and matching wiring i jump at the opportunity.


*FYI: motor is a 1998 Camaro motor with automatic 4L60E w/ overdrive*


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

i have a lt1 and 4l60e im my 63 project all i had to do was moce the transmission crossmember back a few inches but to do it i had to cut the crossmember and shorten it


----------



## Moneymike64 (Mar 20, 2016)

will that tranny work with the original floor shifter on a SS?


----------

